
Charlie Munger Harvard Speech 24 yrs ago: The Psychology of Human Misjudgement - espeed
https://www.cnbc.com/2019053124-years-ago-charlie-munger-gave-brilliant-life-advice-at-harvard-and-its-important-now-more-than-everhtml/
======
chasingthewind
Munger starts by pointing out the example of the Kitty Genovese murder but it
turns out that the popular understanding of what happened is probably quite
wrong. There’s a fair amount of irony here. It would appear Munger “adopted
the conclusions of others” in his own speech.

[https://www.npr.org/2016/06/16/482313144/the-witness-
exposes...](https://www.npr.org/2016/06/16/482313144/the-witness-exposes-the-
myths-misconceptions-of-kitty-genoveses-murder)

